# Unable to Remove Rear Drive Shaft



## corvet57s (Jun 2, 2015)

I have a 2008 Brute 750 and trying to replace rear oil seal on engine. I have looked at the videos on this forum on how to replace seal however I can not get the spring to collapse on the drive shaft. I have tried everything...beating, prying, and spraying penetrating oil/parts cleaner. Checked with shop and they suggested cutting the drive shaft off which is expensive. Any suggestions?


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

remove the drive shaft boots, flush the spring area out with something like simple green or grease and grime remover, then try to compress the drive shafts. Does it compress at all ?


----------



## corvet57s (Jun 2, 2015)

Great suggestion! I will try simple green. The boots are removed in the middle but no luck with getting spring to compress. The axle does have play on the engine shaft and transmission just won't compress in the middle, even after prying and banging the **** out of it!


----------



## 2006bruteforce750 (Aug 5, 2014)

My friends wouldn't compress either so it came out when we shifted motor forward


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

I would try and attatch a ratchet strap to a u-joint and use it to compress the shaft, you might be able to tie it back to the other u-joint or you could go back to the frame. Try and keep it as parallel as possible.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Had to unbolt the rear diff on my buddy's brute.. the splines were rusted on the shaft. once we got it out, we were able to free it up and grease it before putting it back in.


----------



## corvet57s (Jun 2, 2015)

Ended up doing what "GpinJason" did in previous post by unbolting the rear diff..
There are only 3 bolts and the shaft dropped right out. Be sure to put grease on the seal and get the correct seal, I had the wrong seal. Ironically I drove to the Kawasaki shop in Deer Park/ Pasadena.

Also be sure to only seat the seal flush with the housing!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

corvet57s said:


> Ended up doing what "GpinJason" did in previous post by unbolting the rear diff..
> There are only 3 bolts and the shaft dropped right out. Be sure to put grease on the seal and get the correct seal, I had the wrong seal. Ironically I drove to the Kawasaki shop in Deer Park/ Pasadena.
> 
> Also be sure to only seat the seal flush with the housing!


Glad I could be of assistance! And yes, it helps to have the right seal! LOL


----------

